# LT. Michael Murphy



## Ex3 (May 5, 2007)

This is a series of articles about LT. Murphy.  
May he rest in peace.

Newsday


----------



## Typhoon (May 5, 2007)

RIP LT. Murphy. Thank you for your valiant and dedicated service to all of us.

I have been so impressed by the way that the town of Patchogue has honored one of their own. I am glad to hear that Lt. Murphy has been nominated for the MOH.

Thanks so much for the article link, ex.


----------



## EATIII (May 5, 2007)

R.I.P. LT


----------



## tova (May 5, 2007)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## Ravage (May 5, 2007)

MOH or not, hes still a hero ! May he rest in peace.


----------



## Jester23 (Jul 2, 2007)

Have there been any updates on the potential MoH for Murph?  I've read that they wait until 2 years after the incident (which was last week).

Thanks!


----------



## Ravage (Jul 2, 2007)

No infos yet.


----------



## Gypsy (Jul 2, 2007)

Edit...the memorial is for Danny Dietz.


----------



## comandochile (Jul 28, 2007)

rip Lt sr 

my respect from chile .


----------

